# Carbide Bowl Turning Tools



## RogerGarrett (Jun 5, 2016)

Hello all,

I'm sure this has been asked many times, although my search using the search function didn't find exactly what I was wanting to find.

I'm looking at carbide turning tools specifically for bowls.  The one I've focused on is the Harrison Simple Wood Turning Tools - cutters, tools, handles, and laser plus accessories.

Recommendations (other than make it yourself - which I've read extensively on)?

Thanks.

Best,
Roger Garrett

PS - note my new lathe!


----------



## Dave Turner (Jun 5, 2016)

I use the Easy Rougher from Easy Wood Tools for bowls. Does a great job at hogging off the excess wood quickly. A round cutter does a nice job on the inside of bowels.


----------



## Charlie_W (Jun 5, 2016)

Usually I use HHS tools...bowl gouges, scrapers, etc on bowls.
I have found that the round carbide does work well for end grain such as an end grain bowl or hollowing a vessel. I only use the carbide on the inside in these cases.

I just noticed that Captain Kirk's jersey is just about the same shade as the Powermatic mustard yellow! :biggrin:

Great new lathe!....enjoy!


----------



## Lucky2 (Jun 5, 2016)

Roger, I have a set of the Easy Wood Tools carbide turning tools, and I really like them. But, I also have a set of Cap'n Eddie's carbide turning tools, and I don't find much difference if any. Both sets work the way you'd expect them to, but, one is much cheaper. Yes, the EWT tools are a little more refined, but, with the Cap'n's tools you can turn a handle to suit your needs. If your talking about just turning regular bowls, these tools work fine. If your talking about hollow forms, your talking about a different beast.
Len


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jun 5, 2016)

Are you looking to use carbide exclusively or in addition to high speed steel?  

There is no tool as satisfying to use as a bowl gouge.     

That said, I have an easy wood tools full sized round cutter tool and I enjoy having it in the lineup.


----------



## KenV (Jun 5, 2016)

Mike Hunter's cup shaped carbide tools will allow you to ride the bevel, scrape (like the flat ones) and shear scrape.  

I see in ads that their is a Jimmy Clews signature version in two sizes.

(And yes, I have flat top carbide tools and Doug Thompson powdered metal tools).


----------



## JimB (Jun 5, 2016)

I prefer HSS for almost all turning including bowls. I have the EWT mid-size that I use in some situations. Sometimes they work better for end grain hollowing.

Woodturningz has the EWT tools on sale for 20% off starting today.


----------



## RogerGarrett (Jun 5, 2016)

Great replies - lots of help.  Keep 'em coming.

To answer a question - I won't give up my traditional turning tools.  I've spent a lot of years learning to use them - but I admit, when it comes to bowls, I yearn for catch free work.  I should take some classes on bowl turning with traditional tools - but the lure of the carbide is strong.

I've been looking at this - any opinions?

Carbide Tipped Simple Woodturning Tools for Wood Turning Lathe

And - finally - I found this - and will purchase immediately:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3y7280IZZxY


----------



## Charlie_W (Jun 5, 2016)

Yes to the Powermatic wheel set!


----------



## KenV (Jun 5, 2016)

I got one of Harrison's carbide tools to try.  It was the round flat carbide insert.  I did not acquire any more.
Az Carbide  in Arizona is a good source for a wide range of inserts. Az Carbide.com


----------



## Cwalker935 (Jun 6, 2016)

I have the ewt hollowers #s 1&3.  I am a big fan.


----------



## RogerGarrett (Jun 6, 2016)

KenV said:


> I got one of Harrison's carbide tools to try.  It was the round flat carbide insert.  I did not acquire any more.
> Az Carbide  in Arizona is a good source for a wide range of inserts. Az Carbide.com



Ken - I just visited the AZ Carbide website - looks really good - and good prices too. Thanks for the rec.

Roger


----------



## shastastan (Jun 15, 2016)

It is possible to get a catch with a carbide tool, but for me it's not very often and usually when I may not be watching as carefully as I should.  For bowl hollowing, I do use the Harrison round cutter a lot.  I'm thinking that folks who have acquired skill and experience, using bowl gouges, will do as well and better than using carbide tools.  

When I first tried carbide tools, I thought they were a lot easier than gouges and skews.  However, I found that I was reaching for those gouges just as often as I was for carbide tools.  I do like my better control with the carbide tools for pen turning.  Thanks to Dan, I did force myself to learn to use skews and I'm okay with them now.


----------



## TurtleTom (Jun 16, 2016)

I don't know why people are hesitant to make their own tools.  I dismantled several old P/U truck shock absorbers with a vise and a 4" grinder to make 3 top notch carbide tools for less than $30.00.  Tap it to 10-24 and the cutters from Big Guy Productions even comes with the screws for $27.00 for three cutters.  I did buy three sets though in case I break one.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jun 26, 2016)

I personally don't care much for the carbide tools... in my opinion they are essentially scrapers.... I like Dan, prefer the high speed tools like my 5/8" bowl gouge... it is my go-to tool for most of my work.  I do have a couple of carbides but don't use them often... the one I use most often is the goose neck E1 that I use when doing the inside of a hollow form.  For the inside of bowls, I have a 1" and a 1/2" inside HSS side scraper from PSI that I like.


----------



## RogerGarrett (Aug 2, 2016)

Dan Masshardt said:


> Are you looking to use carbide exclusively or in addition to high speed steel?
> 
> There is no tool as satisfying to use as a bowl gouge.
> 
> That said, I have an easy wood tools full sized round cutter tool and I enjoy having it in the lineup.



I never answered this - I am looking to add to my standard HSS bowl gouges and scrapers.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 2, 2016)

Dave Turner said:


> A round cutter does a nice job on the inside of bowels.


:wink:
Guess I never thought of that.


----------

